# No excuses !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a deal for you, join the NRA for $25, get a bass pro $25 gift card and a free NRA duffel and a NRA magazine of your choice. You may not agree with all they say and do but they have let you continue to own guns.

http://www.basspronraspecialoffer.com/


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wish I could do this. Already a life member!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Wish I could do this. Already a life member!


Ditto that....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I certainly hope that anyone who can take advantage of this offer will. If you don't have a basspro close they have a website to order off of.... or you could donate it to someone or this site could use it as a prize givaway .....and you get a free duffle that you could throw in your huntin vehicle with all that loose stuff that always seems to get scattered around.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Went ahead and signed up the wife again for a year membership. Figured I might as well since I keep putting off sponsoring her as a life member. Thanks for the link, Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to help ! I've actually talke a couple of my neighbors into joining finally. I have a hard time listening to people gripe about their rights being infringed on and they are not a member of any organization to help protect those rights especially now with so many different groups wanting to register, ban, and legislate gun ownership.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GOOD POST YD_____







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks swampbuck!! Hows Sharon doing?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I re-upped. Thanks for the link Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a moment and email or call or do whatever it takes to tell your friends. IT'S FREE and a duffel bag and a magazine and best of all it will help to ensure that you get to keep your firearms and carry them to protect yourself.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YD-- She's a little tired today. Had her up an around yesterday to long-but doing fine. Hope your Lady is feeling better too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, for helping to ensure our rights remain intact.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is 2 days worth of cigarettes. It is done. Thanks YD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigd, that is hilarious, is everything now measured in days worth of cigarettes ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea to some degree, problem is I spent about 6months ahead of what I have saved. LOL dont save much that way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's OK. Quitting smoking will pay for that gun many times over as the years go by.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

You'll Get more yotes if you throw:getrdone: the smokies away Big D


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He did throw them out 4 weeks and 4 days ago if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yepper that I did 4 weeks 4 days 23 hours and 26 minutes and 38 seconds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was that measured in GMT time or local??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

CMT.4 weeks 5 days 12 hours 35 minutes and 27 seconds but whos counting?LOL


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

good going bigd,keep it up!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pulling for you big time big D.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for You Bid D!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought that this should be at the top again, so here you go.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Good for you man!! I have never smoked but I have seen family and friends struggle with it many times. Way to Go BD!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe that YD was reffering to the NRA thing though I do appreciate the well wishes as of today 9 weeks smoke free. The only problem is my spending according to my saving by not smoking is probably 9 months behind according to my better half with the T/C purchase and scope ,plus 500 rounds of ammo and the firestorm and harris bipods, 6 pounds of powder 800 rounds of lead 6000 primers. Darn it she may have a point but what the heck I not coughing as much and though I may be spending I have something to show for and I think I feel better with all these new things.LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear that you're still off the butts Bigd, it'll pay off in the long run. And you'll have a bunch of toys too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got my (the wife's) gear in today! They take a while but this deal is legit!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool the bag looks big enough that you could carry the new baby to stands when he/she?? comes!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got mine yesterday also. You can never have too much gear.


----------

